# Chaos passed his CGC!! can't believe....



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

He did it!









Chaos is 16 months, and we have been working *hard* on his dog reactivness. We had a horrible class last week, he barked or jumped or lunged or *something* at almost every dog in class! So, I was worried about our "test" last night - but he did great!

The trainer rescues Greyhounds, so she brought out one for the "meet a strange dog" portion. Chaos just looked at him, looked at me (yay!) and we continued on. I was sooo pround of him, but of course could not give him a caseload of treats, so he got some major rubs and pets.

The rest of the test was a breeze for him.

I just can not believe how PROUD I am of him!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YEAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Chaos!!! YEAAAAHHHH! Marylou!! You and Chaos have come so far, and done a WONDERFUL job!! <span style="color: #FF0000">Congratulations on Chaos's CGC!! </span>Grimm is dancing for you both!!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Congratulations to BOTH of you!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Congratulations! It's so amazing when we can take those reactive dogs and get a CGC on 'em, isnt' it?







Great work!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Chaos knew he could pass the CGC test. he was thinking "let me play with Mommy here, i'm going to jump over and say hello to one of these dogs and she's going to think, don't act like that now, you have a test to pass". then after passing the test he took on that GSD manner of "i did good, i did good, where's the treat, where's the praise"?

nice job of trainig MaryLou, nice job of performing Chaos.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations.. that's GREAT!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I can imagine how much hard work you both have done!!!


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

AWW CONGRATS!!







hearing that gives me so much hope for my very dog reactive GSD Max(2 yrs). max barks his head off at ANY dog big or small. i tell people its just his way of saying hello haha because he would never ever hurt anything. hes a big push over, and as soon as hes allowed to sniff the other dog hes totally cool and quiets down. only problem is not all dogs wanna be sniffed by 110 pounds of muscle teeth and fur


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

that is awesome, congrats


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations! You give me hope for Heidi getting hers someday!!


----------



## Mandy'sMom (Feb 27, 2008)

Boy do I feel dumb, what does CGC stand for?

Mandy's Mom


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Way to Go!!!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

That is AWESOME! Isn't it a wonderful feeling??? YAY CHAOS!!!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Cathleen LoezaBoy do I feel dumb, what does CGC stand for?
> 
> Mandy's Mom


"Canine Good Citizen," which is what we're working on Heidi to be!


----------

